# Where are the Black (Mangrove) snapper



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

Where are they at and at what depth?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Try chumming the natural bottom areas ~100' at night. Light leader and very little weight.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Natural bottom.... about 100'.... from a bridge... around the Gulf????

Let me know where you find that hole


----------



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

I only have a jon boat with a 4 hp motor. i am talking like jetties, piers or bridges. They have not seemed to show up in the bayous yet.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

Try useing live shrimp on a carolina rig with just enough weight to get to the bottom and pref florocarbin leader material 20 lb test... use around any structure, bridges pipes rock piles


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i was catching some in the lower end of texar, and some around the 3mb, really wasnt that deep where they were caught

but someone just told me a few days ago they got into a bunch in a hole next to the GB side of the 3mb, they were a 2/3 of the way down the old gb pier said he was about 150 yards off to the side and drifting away from it and there was a little deeper spot right around there somewhere they got into them, i dont have a boat so dont know for sure


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

swhiting said:


> Natural bottom.... about 100'.... from a bridge... around the Gulf????
> 
> Let me know where you find that hole


 Didn't realize it was in the Bridges/Piers section.


----------

